# knitting groups



## georgethefifth (Feb 17, 2011)

Hi any knitting groups in south east Alberta? I love to knit & also chat at the same time. I would enjoy joining a knitting group. Blessings, Dorothy


----------



## ncowie (Aug 27, 2013)

I know there are several knitting groups in Calgary. If you do an internet search you'll probably be able to find something relatively close to you. We have a group in Cochrane that meets every Thursday at 10:00am.


----------



## georgethefifth (Feb 17, 2011)

Thank you, I will do a check on the internet, Blessings, Dorothy


----------



## Pauline Stewart (Mar 2, 2013)

I belong to a knitting group at my Senior Center. Every Tues. We knit for the service men and women. We have sent thousands of knitted hats to Afghanistan and also to ships at sea.They are very appreciative of our efforts. And we have a fun time doing it.


----------



## Helma (Oct 6, 2012)

There are five of us that meet every Thursday morning from 10 to 12 at the Shawnessy library at 333 Shawville Blvd SE , Calgary ( South Fish Creek Complex )
If this is convenient for you , you are welcome to join us . We work on various crafts and help each other out with encouragement , guidance , patterns and just general chit chat .
Hope to see you there.


----------



## Dorise (Nov 21, 2013)

Does anyone know of a group in Northern Kentucky, just across the Ohio River, from Cincinnati. I am trying to learn to knit and have a need of help.
Thanks

Dorise


----------



## rebeccajoyceknits (May 19, 2014)

What about a group in Richmond BC? I just started knitting and would love to join a group!


----------

